#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Южно-Сахалинске

## Song Goku

ПРошу, скажите имеются ли практикующие Буддизм в Южно-Сахалинске?
 Спасибо!

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

кроме вас? врядли

----------


## Joy

Желаю Вам найти единомышленников.

----------

Song Goku (18.10.2010), Дэнни (27.02.2015)

----------


## Джыш

> кроме вас? врядли


А если найдем?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

буду тока рад  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Нандзед Дорже

Традиция
    Римэ
Проживание
    Саха-линг

----------


## куру хунг

Есть ещё из ДО.

http://board.buddhist.ru/member.php?u=6735

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Я уже два года как не живу на Сахалине и вернулся во Владивосток.

Сорри, но Южный город маленький, найтись легко, если это действительно надо :Smilie: ...

----------


## Евгений Грейт

А с какой целью интересуетесь? :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2010)

----------


## Евгений Ж

> ПРошу, скажите имеются ли практикующие Буддизм в Южно-Сахалинске?
>  Спасибо!


Один точно есть, не знаю, может это вы и есть.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

На сахалине полно корейцев, есть корейский культцентр, неужель среди них даже одного буддиста нету?

----------


## Ридонлиев

www.buddhism.ru/centers/yuzhno-sahalinsk/

Возможно, топикстартер его и основал, ведь спрашивал он пять лет назад. :-)

Как обычно, что существует в любом отдаленном районе, хоть в Южном, хоть на Камчатке?- центр КК.

----------

